# Freezing for 30-90 seconds at a time, new hardware



## Yelnats321 (Oct 17, 2012)

Alright, so my problem is that my computer freezes. It does this when under some load, such as having multiple browsing windows open and doing something else such as Skype or Steam. Now, this doesn't always happen, but it happens most often when I am also transferring data on my HDD(downloading a game on Steam, or moving something to a USB). I have recently purchases a 3570k, 2x4GB Corsair Red low profile 1866mhz RAM, and an ASRock Z77 Pro3 mobo.

Now the issues that I am having are odd. I will give you a brief run down of the events preceding now.


Install new parts
Change the bios setting to 1866 mhz instead of 1600 mhz ram
Begin experiencing issues with the WiFi having limited connection for moments of time, fixed by either waiting or instantly fixed by reconnecting to the network
Install USB 3.0 drivers from the ASRock website, as well as instant boot
Change hard drive settings in bios from IDE to AHCI, and likewise in regedit
Uninstall instant boot after realizing it's not what I expected
Get an error from windows about the hibernation state being unavailable
Update bios in hopes of remedying this error and WiFi issues
Updated WiFi adapter via device manager, seems to work but still occasionally lose connection
Reinstalled USB 3.0 after noticing the freezing previously mentioned whilst moving items to a USB
Seems to fix the freezing, however quickly learn that it is not due to the USB that I am freezing
Ran Prime95 and memtests, both not turning anything up
Now somewhere among this after I updated the BIOS, I had to go back and change the RAM timings again. I enabled a setting called XMP, because it had the correct timings (which the settings at the time were not set to). I currently have changed it to auto, but this hasn't affected anything. Now, how can I fix this, and if I need to run anything or test anything I'm happy to oblige.


----------



## Archus (Sep 5, 2012)

Bump so ppl can help ya


----------



## Yelnats321 (Oct 17, 2012)

I had 3 freezes in a row, and I have found these events in event viewer, under security, both at the same time. Subsequently, I had a Skype update event start 2 seconds after the first event took place.


> Audit Success 18/10/2012 5:46:56 PM Microsoft Windows security auditing. 4672 Special Logon
> - <Event xmlns="*http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event*">
> - <System>
> <Provider Name="*Microsoft-Windows-Security-Auditing*" Guid="*{54849625-5478-4994-A5BA-3E3B0328C30D}*" />
> ...


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

if the operating system was installed with it set to ide,it can cause problems if you change it to ahci

what are you running
video card brand and model
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
model
wattage

check the listings in the bios for 12v line voltages and temperatures and post them


----------



## Yelnats321 (Oct 17, 2012)

I had a 5770 (the brand I forget), and now I have a GTX 660 by Gigabyte. I have a 3570k (as stated), and a ASRock Z77 Pro3. 2x4gb Corsair Red Vengence Low profile 1866 mhz sticks. 650 watt Extreme Power Plus Cooler Master gpu. I'll check the 12v line temps in a sec. I will also reset the AHCI to IDE. Not sure what you meant by 12v line temp, but the 12v line is operating at 11.932 volts. Froze up again, this time while launching steam. and trying to browse. This is while running as IDE rather than AHCI.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

your psu is low quality todays computers require 80+ quality

you need to be up here

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139021&name=Power-Supplies


----------



## Yelnats321 (Oct 17, 2012)

80+ is efficiency of a power supply, not exactly how well it operates. I don't see how having a less efficient PSU makes it low quality all of a sudden.

Alright, I understand what you mean now, and am going to upgrade my PSU. Thanks.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

roughly
a [email protected]%=450w

a [email protected] 70%=300w


----------



## Yelnats321 (Oct 17, 2012)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Power_supply_unit_(computer)#Efficiency
Both 600W supplies would output 600 watts, but they would need more power. So a 80% would use 750 watts and give off 150 watts as heat, and a 70% would use ~857 watts and give off 257 watts as heat.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

the figures i gave you are the formula psu makers on occasions put as the honest output for amps on the 12v line on the label

i.e.

4x 12v lines @ 18amps give a total of 54a available for use


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

Was this just u[grades of select parts? Did you reinstall the OS?

Did you uninstall the ATI driver and Catalyst drivers before installing the NVidia card?

Are you on an SSD? If so what model?


----------



## Yelnats321 (Oct 17, 2012)

It was just upgrades, no reinstall. I uninstalled ATi then installed Nvidia, but these issues happened before the new GPU. I am not on an SSD.


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

With a motherboard swap, I would have reimaged, are you able to reinstall Windows as a troubleshooting step?


----------



## Yelnats321 (Oct 17, 2012)

I will if this is needed, but first I would like to obtain a new harddrive in order to keep files that I need. Quick question, should I still buy a new PSU, considering my current one is not of a very high quality?


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

when upgrading a video card,you should check the power requirements

it usually means it also means a psu upgrade


----------



## Yelnats321 (Oct 17, 2012)

Alright, is the TX650M any good?


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

this one is better and cheaper

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139030&name=Power-Supplies

where are you in the world


----------



## Yelnats321 (Oct 17, 2012)

It's not cheaper for me, I can buy both locally though for 85 for the TX650M, and 90 for the TX750M. I'll just get the 750 watt one then.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

the extra 5 is a good investment


----------



## Yelnats321 (Oct 17, 2012)

I got the TX750M yesterday, and today I have experienced a freeze again.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

is there anything listed in the event viewer at the time it freezes 

the listing is time stamped

set the ram to auto detect in the bios and see if that makes a difference


----------



## Yelnats321 (Oct 17, 2012)

Only thing I can find is

```
Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: LiveKernelEvent
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 
P2: 
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Windows\LiveKernelReports\WATCHDOG\WD-20121026-2310.dmp
C:\Windows\Temp\WER-672126470-0.sysdata.xml
C:\Windows\Temp\WERE1E8.tmp.WERInternalMetadata.xml

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Kernel_0_0_cab_30f7e1e8

Analysis symbol: 
Rechecking for solution: 0
Report Id: f0f0c913-1fe3-11e2-88c6-a691baad71a8
Report Status: 4
```
Not sure if this is the exact time, but eh.

I'll try the ram thing in a bit.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

run

sfc /scannow


----------



## Yelnats321 (Oct 17, 2012)

New freeze while running sfc /scannow, but it just turned off the displays and came back quickly. Grabbed this event viewer:

```
Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: LiveKernelEvent
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 
P2: 
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Windows\LiveKernelReports\WATCHDOG\WD-20121027-0005.dmp
C:\Windows\Temp\WER-675419635-0.sysdata.xml
C:\Windows\Temp\WER1660.tmp.WERInternalMetadata.xml

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Kernel_0_0_cab_3a7e1660

Analysis symbol: 
Rechecking for solution: 0
Report Id: 9bd1549f-1feb-11e2-88c6-a691baad71a8
Report Status: 4
```


----------



## Yelnats321 (Oct 17, 2012)

Alright scanned, now what?

Sorry for double post, assumed there was automerge.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

did you install the new hard drive


in the device manager uninstall the video card
reboot tapping f8 and choose low resolution mode
when windows finishes rebooting
disable a/virus
install your drivers
reboot the computer


----------



## Yelnats321 (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm just going to reinstall my OS to Win 8 soon, so I'll just let this thread die for now and bring it up again if the issues persist.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

if the problem is with h/ware you will have even bigger problems with win8

i found from

beta

preview

rtm versions it is very fussy with hard drives

with win 7 there is no problems with them win8 will not run with 4 of them connected out of 6

run this app from ms to check for system compatibility

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-AU/windows-8/upgrade-to-windows-8


----------



## Yelnats321 (Oct 17, 2012)

Did as you said with the video card drivers, not sure what you meant by install new HDD. Reset the memory speed to 1866 from auto because it seemed to frequent the freezes. Will report if anything freezes again.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

set the ram to auto detect


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Reopened, per OP request.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

with the ram on auto detect check what voltage it is set to corsair list it at 1.5v and what speed shows

you can use this software

http://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&r...pc-XXsROw4rnnv2s23zjQ&bvm=bv.1355534169,d.aGc

any ram above 1600 the m/b runs o/clocked to achieve it

DDR3 2800+(OC)/2400(OC)/2133(OC)/1866(OC)/1600/1333/1066

what are you setting the speed to in the bios

to achieve speed
1600 the bios setting for it is 800
1866--933
2400---1200


----------



## Yelnats321 (Oct 17, 2012)

CPU-Z lists it at 1.5v at 666.7 MHz. The XMP profile is set to auto, however the settings of the profile are different from that of the settings being used (different timings, as well as speed).

It has started to cause full crashes. The first I experience was during playing WoW. I changed the RAM to Auto and that seemed to fix it. Got another crash when loading into League of Legends.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

666.7 means it is running at 1333

in the bios set it to manual and change it to 800 which is 1600 and see how goes

post a screenshot cpuz


----------



## Yelnats321 (Oct 17, 2012)

It's uefi so the setting was DDR3-1600.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

check for a bios update

in the device manager uninstall the video card
reboot tapping f8 and choose low resolution mode
when windows finishes rebooting
disable a/virus
install your drivers
reboot the computer

run memtest on the ram 1 stick at a time

http://www.memtest.org/


----------



## Yelnats321 (Oct 17, 2012)

Did all that, there was a bios update. No errors. Will report back if I crash again.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

ok see how you go


----------



## Yelnats321 (Oct 17, 2012)

Alright started crashing again. Once it crashed and the comp would start spinning up, fail, then restart until powered off. I removed one stick and now it seems to be working. What should I do with this stick?

Changed sticks and it still boots. Will rerun memtests on sticks individually, but it seems like second channel first slot is broken or something.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

check the ram is seated properly

the clips clicking over does not mean it is seated

see what memtest reports


----------



## Yelnats321 (Oct 17, 2012)

Memtest is fine. I'll run both sticks overnight to see if any errors pop up. Didn't crash from loading in, but I'll have to test some more.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

with memtest it has to be test 1 stick at a time

check the second slot is not dirty it only takes a spec on one of the contacts to cause a problem or to stop the stick seating ok


----------



## Yelnats321 (Oct 17, 2012)

Alright well I cleaned up the second slot, and the previous tests were both with just one stick.

Ran into another issue. Now I can't shut down the computer. The fans spin down but keep going, the monitor goes off, and the computer becomes unresponsive to clicking buttons. I've set Turn on fast startup to off, but that doesn't help either. I've also used the shell method, but that didn't help either.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

try a cmos reset


----------



## Yelnats321 (Oct 17, 2012)

No go.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

try with 1 stick again


----------



## Yelnats321 (Oct 17, 2012)

Same.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

how many ram slots on the mother board


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

try the ram in the second and fourth slots

if you want to contact the maker their address is

AsRock SUPPORT
Tech Support Email: [email protected]


----------



## Yelnats321 (Oct 17, 2012)

I'll do that, but it would suck to RMA during winter break.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

i will see if i can find someone with more knowledge on the cpu


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

i have pm'd someone that may be up to date on them to have a look


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

unfortunately he does not know much on them,he did say it can be turned off in the bios

not much use if you don't have a video card

his thoughts are ram or m/board

did you try the ram in the other slots


----------



## Yelnats321 (Oct 17, 2012)

What do you mean it can be turned off?
I do have a card.

I have tried different slots.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

he said it could be disabled in the bios

if you have a card in it probably already is

try each of the slots one at a time with a stick of ram and see if it will behave normally

it is 1am here xmas morning so i am going offline till later in the day


----------



## Yelnats321 (Oct 17, 2012)

Alright well thanks for all the help so far I really appreciate it man.

I've tried most slots and they start to fail to boot, but the stick doesn't seem to matter. I think the issue was actually a faulty 24pin wire. It seems to be a bit loose, I put it in harder while it was failing to boot (starting up and then powering down) and it powered up fine. Let's hope all of this was a huge dumb move on my part. If this is true, can I and should I set the speed of the ram from 1600 to 1866?

Still having the shutdown problem, I think I will reinstall the video drivers, as that is the only change.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

in the device manager uninstall the video card
reboot tapping f8 and choose low resolution mode
when windows finishes rebooting
disable a/virus
install your drivers
reboot the computer

check all the other plugs are firmly into the sockets

set the ram to the correct speed and see where you stand


----------



## Yelnats321 (Oct 17, 2012)

While setting the RAM speed, I seem to have lost the option of setting an XMP profile and of setting the speed to be above 1600. Which is weird because in the component manager thing in bios it lists the RAM as having an XMP profile.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

check it is set to enabled in the bios


----------



## Yelnats321 (Oct 17, 2012)

I can't find an option to enable it. Also, the RAM frequency is locked at max 1600 mhz.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

advanced page

advanced dram features

extreme memory profile

when you reset the cmos it would have gone to the default which is disabled


----------



## Yelnats321 (Oct 17, 2012)

There's no advanced dram features under advance


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

look in your manual it will show it on one of the diagrams dealing with ram or go through the bios checking each option


----------



## Yelnats321 (Oct 17, 2012)

I've scoured the manual and tried every setting, nothing seems to work. Even did a CMOS reset.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

i am downloading your manual


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

page 46 default setting is on with this m/board

DRAM Timing Configuration
Load XMP Setting
Use this to load XMP setting. Configuration options: [Auto], [Default], [Profile
1] and [Profile 2]. The default value is [Auto].
DRAM Frequency
If [Auto] is selected, the motherboard will detect the memory module(s)
inserted and assign the appropriate frequency automatically


----------



## Yelnats321 (Oct 17, 2012)

Yes, and that option is not there (load XMP setting). And the DRAM Frequency is capped at 1600 too.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

have you checked under all the settings

[Auto], [Default], [Profile 1] and [Profile 2].


----------



## Yelnats321 (Oct 17, 2012)

There are no settings, there is no Load XMP setting. There is only DRAM Frequency and Reference Clock. I have looked through all the options to enable XMP, but there isn't one.

I've emailed ASRock support, hopefully they will know what's going on, however everything seems to be working fine. Shutting down works and I haven't had a crash in the past 48 hours. Thanks so much for your help, I really appreciate it.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

lets hope it is fixed

have to wait and see what their reply is

to me it has to be a bios setting but i don't know which one


----------

